
Show HN: Remove unused css with Purgecss - Ffloriel
https://github.com/FullHuman/purgecss
======
primozcigler
I'll take a look at it, I'm quite obsessed with the perf and I've been giving
talks about uncss some time ago.

How is this tool/lib different from the other similar tools?

~~~
Ffloriel
Uncss works the following way: The HTML files are loaded by jsdom and
JavaScript is executed. All the stylesheets are parsed by PostCSS.
document.querySelector filters out selectors that are not found in the HTML
files. The remaining rules are converted back to CSS

Purgecss will not emulate the dom and execute javascript. Instead, it will
read your files, determined the selectors in it and then remove the ones that
are not used. A much simpler process that will translate in better
performance.

